# pictures of me today before i have never lifted a weight before



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

here is my photo I have never lifted a weight in my life and im pretty weak to be honest I am not sure if I should be bulking are cutting as my arms and legs are thin but I have a belly I don't drink are smoke I weigh just under 14 stone and I am 6ft 4inch tall any advice would be appreciated I am thinking of doing the 5x5 routine I know what foods to eat just not sure of if I should be bulking are cutting


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bulk


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

Craig92 said:


> Bulk


thanks any idea of total amount of calories I should aim to eat per day


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If i were you I'd just concentrate on eating well, LOTS of good healthy food and train hard and heavy. You'll start making progress in no time at all nd then once youv gained a few lb of muscle and starting to take shape you can decide wether to go for all out bulking diet or lean up. For the first couple of weeks/months youl probably find you build muscle and lose fat at the same time.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

You need to lean bulk and gain some muscle mass before you think about cutting.

How active are you? This and the number of times you train will affect how many calories you need to consume.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> thanks any idea of total amount of calories I should aim to eat per day


Nope, nobody nor any calculator will give you an accurate number, You need to trial and error mate.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

As said above good diet and plenty of training, i have recently started at the gym myself.

Im on about 3500 calories a days i should be having more for what i want to achieve but i dont have the money to fund it as of yet so just doing what i can at the minute.

Calories also depend on the person, one person might need 4500 to gain others might only need 3500

What gym are you going to? i notice you are also in preston

Here is a progress of me after 3 weeks, as said plenty of training and a good diet


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> If i were you I'd just concentrate on eating well, LOTS of good healthy food and train hard and heavy. You'll start making progress in no time at all nd then once youv gained a few lb of muscle and starting to take shape you can decide wether to go for all out bulking diet or lean up. For the first couple of weeks/months youl probably find you build muscle and lose fat at the same time.


so if just eat as usual but change my food too chicken rice oats vegetables tuna etc and just see how it goes do you think the 5x5 routine are doing 3 sets of 8 reps per exercise would be more benefical to me


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

DC1 said:


> You need to lean bulk and gain some muscle mass before you think about cutting.
> 
> How active are you? This and the number of times you train will affect how many calories you need to consume.


I literally do nothing other than weights


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Forget cutting/bulking... just train for a good 3-4 months then reassess.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> As said above good diet and plenty of training, i have recently started at the gym myself.
> 
> Im on about 3500 calories a days i should be having more for what i want to achieve but i dont have the money to fund it as of yet so just doing what i can at the minute.
> 
> ...


im on a free trial at Penwortham leisure centre at the minute I go on my own so I mainly stick to the machines as don't wanna try squats etc on my own


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Forget cutting/bulking... just train for a good 3-4 months then reassess.


I think this is what im going to do just have 5 small healthy meals a day and a couple of protein shakes and see what happens in 6 months time I am just going to get used to the gym and working out before I start worrying about anything else.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> so if just eat as usual but change my food too chicken rice oats vegetables tuna etc and just see how it goes do you think the 5x5 routine are doing 3 sets of 8 reps per exercise would be more benefical to me


Well eat more than you usually would.

Lots of rice, pasta, olives, different types of beans, cheese, eggs, vegetables etc. (Also fish and meat if you like animal murder like the other guys :lol: )

Try for a decent 4-5 meals per day and you'll more than likely be on the right track.

With training mix it up. I don't believe in 1 routine, it limits you, do a mixture, some heavy work with 6-8 reps and then the next session 10-12 reps etc.. see what works for you and what you like doing.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Forget cutting/bulking... just train for a good 3-4 months then reassess.


Das it mane


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Das it mane


Just don't go all vegan on us like tekkers :whistling:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

walton21 said:


> As said above good diet and plenty of training, i have recently started at the gym myself.
> 
> Im on about 3500 calories a days i should be having more for what i want to achieve but i dont have the money to fund it as of yet so just doing what i can at the minute.
> 
> ...


Excellent progress mate. Keep going


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Use MyFitnessPal to track what you're eating, then if you're getting fat/getting skinnier / not building muscle you can adjust your diet accordingly.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

yeh think im going to do 5 meals a day as you suggest just change the crappy food I eat now for the foods you mention I bought like 40 pre mixed protein shakes from morrisons for £1.00 each 25 g of protein in each was thinking one before workout and 1 after


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

never I love my meat as in poultry and beef just realised how " I love my meat" sounds


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you get a tub of whey protein powder and mix 2 scoops with porridge in a morning its a good source of carbs and protein  and tastes awesome specially with strawberry protein lol

Im using "powerbeck" whey protein at the minute which i picked up from the gym, Im currently at Reps up roman way


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

didn't realise I could mix protein powder with other stuff that's why I bought loads of the pre mixed as when I mix shakes they taste no were near as good as pre mixed ones


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> If you get a tub of whey protein powder and mix 2 scoops with porridge in a morning its a good source of carbs and protein  and tastes awesome specially with strawberry protein lol
> 
> Im using "powerbeck" whey protein at the minute which i picked up from the gym, Im currently at Reps up roman way


is that near redscar


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah can mix with other things mate, cant remember what it was a watched but it was about bodybuilding and the guy use to sprinkle his protein powder on his sunday roasts lol, dont know how that would work but oh well. Does go good with porridge though


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> is that near redscar


Yeah bud instead of turning left onto redscar you turn right onto roman way, good gym and not bad priced


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> Yeah can mix with other things mate, cant remember what it was a watched but it was about bodybuilding and the guy use to sprinkle his protein powder on his sunday roasts lol, dont know how that would work but oh well. Does go good with porridge though


don't fancy that on my sunday roast especially if its flavoured but yeh I bet you could make your own protein bars with it im gunna have a google after and see what it comes up with


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> don't fancy that on my sunday roast especially if its flavoured but yeh I bet you could make your own protein bars with it im gunna have a google after and see what it comes up with


http://dailyburn.com/life/recipes/protein-powder-recipes/

 there you go lol.

Just make sure its a good quality protein your getting, "whey" is what you should be looking for, im doing alright with the powerbeck brand which is 46.8g of protein per 60g serving which is 2 scoops


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

all you need to think about is getting into a routine and not skipping days, also results wont happen quick,

alot of the 'big' guys you see on here have been doing this YEARS not weeks and have 'extra' assistance,

eat loads, ALWAYS goto the gym every week and youll get big, then its fine tuning foods, routines etc.. afterwards that you focus on


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

ill check it out before I sign up for any just a bit conscious about going to a gym with loads of big lads don't know why I just am ill get over it though haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

walton21 said:


> Yeah can mix with other things mate, cant remember what it was a watched but it was about bodybuilding and the guy use to sprinkle his protein powder on his sunday roasts lol, dont know how that would work but oh well.


What's the point lol... might as well just have a shake on the side if you need it and stop pissing around with a perfectly good dinner lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> ill check it out before I sign up for any just a bit conscious about going to a gym with loads of big lads don't know why I just am ill get over it though haha


I was exactly the same, didnt want to go to gym cause always heard stories about big meat heads staring and laughing cause your small etc etc

But i went for first time other week and the big guys where more than happy to help out and spot for me, there was even guys there that are tiny like built like twigs but everyone accepts them cause at least they are trying  .

Don't get me wrong there are other gyms like that but Reps i have found is very relaxed and people are pretty good there even the ones on steds  lol


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

2004mark said:


> What's the point lol... might as well just have a shake on the side if you need it and stop pissing around with a perfectly good dinner lol


My point exactly lol, only time i mix it is with my porridge


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> all you need to think about is getting into a routine and not skipping days, also results wont happen quick,
> 
> alot of the 'big' guys you see on here have been doing this YEARS not weeks and have 'extra' assistance,
> 
> eat loads, ALWAYS goto the gym every week and youll get big, then its fine tuning foods, routines etc.. afterwards that you focus on


yeh im in for the long game is 3 days a week enough at the gym im there about 45 minutes a time


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> I was exactly the same, didnt want to go to gym cause always heard stories about big meat heads staring and laughing cause your small etc etc
> 
> But i went for first time other week and the big guys where more than happy to help out and spot for me, there was even guys there that are tiny like built like twigs but everyone accepts them cause at least they are trying  .
> 
> Don't get me wrong there are other gyms like that but Reps i have found is very relaxed and people are pretty good there even the ones on steds  lol


ill pop up and check it out could do with a gym like that as if someone would spot me id try and lift more


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

could hardly steer the car on way back from gym today my arms were shaking if I held them out in front of me hoping this is normal ill post pictures up every few weeks of my progress if anybody want to keep an eye on my progress ill get my diet and routine on here as well might help others in the same boat as me did my body fat index on a machine at Tesco were it weighs and measures your height and then you put your hands on these handles and it tells you your body mass index apparently mine is 20% I find this hard to believe


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd g for the bulk option, don't go mental on the calories though just 500-800 over maintenance for a solid 3 months or so. Newb gains are awesome, you'll pile on muscle quickly and drop fat at the same time when first starting out.

5x5 is a very good programme that within 4 weeks should have you hitting your personal bests. As a newbie i'd suggest that you work on your form first for the main lifts at a higher volume (4-5 sets 10-15 reps) for at least 6 weeks. Once you have developed consistently good form then pick a popular 5x5 variation such as Bill Stars Madcow linear:

http://stronglifts.com/madcow/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

And stick with it until your lifts stall and re assess. You could probably stay on it for the first year of lifting and make very good gains. Don't try and modifying it at all just do it as is.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

Phil D said:


> I'd g for the bulk option, don't go mental on the calories though just 500-800 over maintenance for a solid 3 months or so. Newb gains are awesome, you'll pile on muscle quickly and drop fat at the same time when first starting out.
> 
> 5x5 is a very good programme that within 4 weeks should have you hitting your personal bests. As a newbie i'd suggest that you work on your form first for the main lifts at a higher volume (4-5 sets 10-15 reps) for at least 6 weeks. Once you have developed consistently good form then pick a popular 5x5 variation such as Bill Stars Madcow linear:
> 
> ...


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

I went on one of them machines that do your height and weight then you put your hands on these handles and it measures your bmi ( body mass index) my stats according to this are as follows

weight 14st 4.8lb / 91.1kg

height 6ft 3inch

body fat estimation

fat index 20.4%

fat mass 2st 12lb

free fat mass 11st 6lb

then it says

your current bmi is 25.0 kg

I don't see how my bmi is so high


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

BMI is only worked out on weight versus height so I don't pay to much attention to that.

The handles just measure fat.

I'm 6' and just under 14 stone, my BMI is high, but as I go to the gym 4 times a week and muscle is heavier than fat no problem.

I've just had a full medical for my job and the doctor can tell if you are 14 stone of fat bastard or not!


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

lambrettalad said:


> BMI is only worked out on weight versus height so I don't pay to much attention to that.
> 
> The handles just measure fat.
> 
> ...


im 6ft 4 and 14 stone but doubt any is muscle as only just starte lifting would you say just eat maintenance calories rather than bulking for me and just turn the fat I already have into muscle


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> im 6ft 4 and 14 stone but doubt any is muscle as only just starte lifting would you say just eat maintenance calories rather than bulking for me and just turn the fat I already have into muscle


Fat cant turn into muscle so thats out.

For the moment I would concentrate on getting the training nailed down. Once you are following a good training routine and lifting with good form then I would look into the diet a bit more, to make so many changes in one go can be a bit overwhelming. The obvious things are cutting out the snacks and usual crap, eating good whole foods and no processed rubbish, plenty fruit and veg.

Even staying on your current diet and hitting the gym regularly and training hard will make a difference, try it for 3 months then look at the difference in your now photos.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

lambrettalad said:


> Fat cant turn into muscle so thats out.
> 
> For the moment I would concentrate on getting the training nailed down. Once you are following a good training routine and lifting with good form then I would look into the diet a bit more, to make so many changes in one go can be a bit overwhelming. The obvious things are cutting out the snacks and usual crap, eating good whole foods and no processed rubbish, plenty fruit and veg.
> 
> Even staying on your current diet and hitting the gym regularly and training hard will make a difference, try it for 3 months then look at the difference in your now photos.


I have changed my diet completely im eating

6 scrambled eggs on 2 pieces of wholemeal bread and half a tin of beans for breakfast

200g chicken and a portion of rice for dinner

pasta and either chicken beef are tuna for tea

I have nuts I snack on throughout the day and on training days I have a protein shake before workout and a recovery drink straight after my routine at the minute is just machines as I struggle to any of the free-weights in my gym at the minute they all feel quite heavy my split is

biceps/chest

legs

triceps and back

all on machines for a months then ill get into the free-weights


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> As said above good diet and plenty of training, i have recently started at the gym myself.
> 
> Im on about 3500 calories a days i should be having more for what i want to achieve but i dont have the money to fund it as of yet so just doing what i can at the minute.
> 
> ...


what's your weekly routine is it just weights are cardio as well I don't feel sore the day after the gym anymore like I did the first few times I went is this normal are am I not doing enough


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

5x5 3 times a week.

Cardio/conditioning work twice a week

Eat a varied, clean, healthy diet 6 days a week.

1 day a week eat what the fvck you like.

No counting calories, no worrying about certain foods, no indecisiveness about workouts.

Give it 3 months of CONSISTENT effort and your body will change without all the worry about diets!

Don't overcomplicate things


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

TommyFire said:


> 5x5 3 times a week.
> 
> Cardio/conditioning work twice a week
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan I like the idea of cheat day not eaten anything remotely unhealthy for nearly 2 weeks now and I have to force myself to eat chicken and rice I hate rice with a passion id rather nail my penis to a burning tree than eat it gunna have to find something to swap my rice with


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

walton21 said:


> As said above good diet and plenty of training, i have recently started at the gym myself.
> 
> Im on about 3500 calories a days i should be having more for what i want to achieve but i dont have the money to fund it as of yet so just doing what i can at the minute.
> 
> ...


Leaned up a decent bit for 3 weeks mate, good progress.

You remind me of Shane from Shameless too haha


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> sounds like a plan I like the idea of cheat day not eaten anything remotely unhealthy for nearly 2 weeks now and I have to force myself to eat chicken and rice I hate rice with a passion id rather nail my penis to a burning tree than eat it gunna have to find something to swap my rice with


Pasta, quinoa or couscous?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> what's your weekly routine is it just weights are cardio as well I don't feel sore the day after the gym anymore like I did the first few times I went is this normal are am I not doing enough


Some will say it's normal to not feel the pain, depends on the intensity of your training. I always feel sore a day or two after a session, and it can last almost a week after a leg session.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Some will say it's normal to not feel the pain, depends on the intensity of your training. I always feel sore a day or two after a session, and it can last almost a week after a leg session.


I like the pain makes me feel like its working might have to up the intensity a bit


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Pasta, quinoa or couscous?


ill have a look on google at quinoa never heard of it and is couscous fish eggs


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> ill have a look on google at quinoa never heard of it and *is couscous fish eggs*


 :lol: :lol: no mate it's like small rice (I don't like it, but I do like rice, it's quite different texture)

Anyway mate I'd be recompimg if I was you, shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

DazUKM said:


> :lol: :lol: no mate it's like small rice (I don't like it, but I do like rice, it's quite different texture)
> 
> Anyway mate I'd be recompimg if I was you, shouldn't be too difficult


what's recompimg


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> ill have a look on google at quinoa never heard of it and is couscous fish eggs


You're thinking of caviar mate, this lifestyle is expensive enough without adding that in to your diet haha.

Couscous is semolina I believe, kind of grainy. My wife loves it, I don't. But then I love rice so I don't have that issue.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

hindledavid2014 said:


> what's recompimg


Don't quote me on it but I believe the goal of a recomping diet is to gain muscle whilst losing fat.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

MF88 said:


> You're thinking of caviar mate, this lifestyle is expensive enough without adding that in to your diet haha.
> 
> Couscous is semolina I believe, kind of grainy. My wife loves it, I don't. But then I love rice so I don't have that issue.


haha I couldn't eat fish eggs anyway it must be like swallowing semen


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

hindledavid2014 said:


> sounds like a plan I like the idea of cheat day not eaten anything remotely unhealthy for nearly 2 weeks now and I have to force myself to eat chicken and rice I hate rice with a passion id rather nail my penis to a burning tree than eat it gunna have to find something to swap my rice with


potatoes- jacket, boiled, steamed, even fried in coconut oil.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Don't quote me on it but I believe the goal of a recomping diet is to gain muscle whilst losing fat.


that does sound like something that would benefit me if anybody knows more about it please do tell


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

TommyFire said:


> potatoes- jacket, boiled, steamed, even fried in coconut oil.


potatoes I can do is ok to load them with cheese and bean


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

correct me if im wrong but a recomp diet is eating at surpluss on training days and deficit on rest days.


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

if anybody has a good explanation of recomping that would be great had a search through the threads and cant find much info


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> what's your weekly routine is it just weights are cardio as well I don't feel sore the day after the gym anymore like I did the first few times I went is this normal are am I not doing enough


My routine is pretty intense for a beginner so i have been told, but it does me just fine i do 4 days a week, doing the routine im on i do still feel the burn day after specially legs feel that for a few days lol.

I do cardio like walk on treadmill or on rower once or twice a week after my routine

This is what i do

Monday Chest and Bis

1. Cable x-over

2. Dumbbell chest press

3. Flies

4. Upright chest press

5. Barbell curls

6. Dumbbell curls

7. Hammer curls

8. Single arm machine curls

Tuesday Back and Tris

1. Lat pull down

2. Cable row

3. Barbell row

4. Partial deadlifts

5. Single arm rows

6. Rope pulldown

7. Kneeling v bar pulldown

8. Ez bar pulldown

9. Tri kickbacks

Wednesday Rest day

Thursday Shoulders and traps

1. warmups

2. Military press

3. Front lateral raise

4. Side lateral raise

5. Bent over rear delt raise

6. Rope face pulls

7. Shrugs (standing)

8. Shrugs (pull back sitting)

Friday Legs

1. Warm up on bike

2. Leg extensions

3. Hamstring curls

4. Squats

5. Leg press

6. Lunges

7. Hamstring curls to failure

8. Warm down on bike

Weekend rest

Tuesdays and thursdays i also do ab crunches


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Leaned up a decent bit for 3 weeks mate, good progress.
> 
> You remind me of Shane from Shameless too haha


Cheers bud im on a pretty intense routine and loving it.

And erm thanks i guess haha


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> My routine is pretty intense for a beginner so i have been told, but it does me just fine i do 4 days a week, doing the routine im on i do still feel the burn day after specially legs feel that for a few days lol.
> 
> I do cardio like walk on treadmill or on rower once or twice a week after my routine
> 
> ...


jesus man I don't even know what half of them exercises are I do about 3 exercises for each body part I might have to up my game a bit


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> jesus man I don't even know what half of them exercises are I do about 3 exercises for each body part I might have to up my game a bit


More than welcome to come do a few sessions with me bud, show you a few of the exercises


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> More than welcome to come do a few sessions with me bud, show you a few of the exercises


might take you up on that offer im off work next week so if your free anytime then I could meet up with you


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> might take you up on that offer im off work next week so if your free anytime then I could meet up with you


Yeah no worries, i go at 6:40 each night its nice and quiet normally so can get onto the stuff without waiting lol


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

walton21 said:


> Yeah no worries, i go at 6:40 each night its nice and quiet normally so can get onto the stuff without waiting lol


reat well ill let you know what day im coming nearer the time


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

hindledavid2014 said:


> reat well ill let you know what day im coming nearer the time


No worries bud, just drop me and inbox closer to time and ill send you my number.

You will feel the difference having someone there to spot you making you get them last couple of reps out


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

started doing t25 today its made by the same guy as insanity im going to do this 5 days a week and my weight lifting 3 days ill post up some pics after the first 4 weeks see if it lives up to all the hype


----------

